# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  široke pelene

## claudy

imam pitanje? upotrebljavam kamarisove i smibove pl. pelene. mali mi ima dva mjeseca i izgledaju mi jako široke na njemu između nogica kao da ga stim mućim jer kad mu skinem pelene tolko maše nogicama da bi ga najrađe tako ostavila. znam da se preporuća široko povijanje i pretpostavljam da je to s tom pelenom dovoljno široko. sad dal im to smeta ili se meni samo ćini i jel možda kad narastu malo pl. pelena nije više tolko široka među nogicama tj. dal im ne smeta za preve korake   :Smile:

----------


## anjica

već se nešto slično pisalo pa si malo škicni na ovaj topic

----------


## momtobe

Ima jedan topic o tome, naslov je"platnene i motorika" (oprosti, neda mi se tražiti  :Embarassed:  )
Mi smo svi prohodali u tetrama, tako da ne moraš brinuti da bebi pelene smetaju u smislu motoričkog razvoja. Ali u smislu ugode, sigurno da su ugodnije pelene koje manje sputavaju... a jesi li razmišljala da probaš nabaviti jednu, ili par manjih pelena, pa da vidiš kako vam to paše?

----------


## anjica

momtobe kasniš  :Wink:  
ja sam već stavila link

----------


## Dia

ot. al M. se jucer bez pelene 1x sam posjeo  :D

----------


## kailash

dia neke naše ovisnice takva vijest baš i ne bi razveselila  :Wink:

----------


## anjica

> ot. al M. se jucer bez pelene 1x sam posjeo  :D


 :D  :D

----------


## Anita-AZ

Evo da spasim stvar. Liam se posjeo prošli tjedan sa najdebljom pelenom na guzi.  :D

----------


## kailash

*Liam se posjeo prošli tjedan sa najdebljom pelenom na guzi.*  :Laughing:

----------


## kailash

trebalo je ovako ići



> Liam se posjeo prošli tjedan sa najdebljom pelenom na guzi.


  :Laughing:

----------


## Dia

joj ni mene ne veseli, al njega veseli...totalno je lud i sretan bez pelene
smrc   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## enela

> joj ni mene ne veseli, al njega veseli...totalno je lud i sretan bez pelene
> smrc


Ma nije stvar u tome da su sretni bez platnene pelene, bebači su sretni kad su *skroz gologuzi*  :D  i kad vjetrić pirka među nogicama   :Laughing:

----------


## momtobe

> Dia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> joj ni mene ne veseli, al njega veseli...totalno je lud i sretan bez pelene
> smrc  
> 
> 
> Ma nije stvar u tome da su sretni bez platnene pelene, bebači su sretni kad su *skroz gologuzi*  :D  i kad vjetrić pirka među nogicama


Potpisujem!
Nije fer odmah napasti platnene pelene...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Dia

ma nisam ja napala platnene, ja ih obozavam   :Zaljubljen:  
samo sto on izvodi akrobacije kad je gol , a cim ga obucem gotovo
(vjerojatno bi i u bilo kojoj drugoj peleni tako)

----------


## momtobe

> ma nisam ja napala platnene, ja ih obozavam   
> samo sto on izvodi akrobacije kad je gol , a cim ga obucem gotovo
> (vjerojatno bi i u bilo kojoj drugoj peleni tako)


Ma ja sam se zezala
Znam ja da si ti ovisnica  :Grin:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ma goli su oni naaaajsretniji i još vragolastiji i vižlastiji....   :Grin:

----------

